# W8 ON EBAY!! CHEAP!!



## Hawaiian Wabbit (Sep 30, 2002)

just thought this was interesting.
I Have always dreamed of putting one of these in a RABBIT
















http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...33615


----------

